# TB500 cycle log - tennis elbow and knee tendonitis



## robinodd (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi there,
Last summer I re-started to play tennis after a long break. Didn't last long before a tennis elbow tendonitis stopped me from playing and training at the gym.

I have done all by the books, taken a break and done three months of physiotherapy and acupuncture but had no improvements. Went to the specialist and he referred me to another doctor to do some dry needling, which is basically the same principle as acupuncture but much more invasive. Doctor pinned my tendon for several times with a normal IM needle, local anaesthesia was injected first of course. The purpose is to create more damage and incite the body to start the reparation process. Unfortunately the pain is still there.

Note, I was supposed to start a AAS cycle this January but had to cancel as I wanted to fix this tendon problem first.

I decided to replace my cycle for a GH cycle of 6 months starting with 2IU with a pick of 5IU from the middle of the cycle to the end. A very very expensive option but I felt it had to be done.I was lucky enough to find a reliable source and get hold of some Pfizer 12mg GoQuick pens. I am now two weeks into GH and I can already tell you it has improved my sleep, but that is all for now.

While I was looking for a solution I started seeing around loads of posts about TB500. I thought that was just what I needed in conjunction with the GH.
I bought it and pinned it for the first time yesterday 18/01.

Cycle is as follows:
Week 1: 4mg/2
Week 2: 4mg/2
Week 3: 4mg/2
Week 4: 4mg/2
Week 5: 2mg
Week 6: 2mg

Maintenance:
Month 1: 2mg
Month 2: 2mg
Month 3: 2mg
Month 4: 2mg

Things I found so far:
- TB500 can stay at room temperature but needs to be kept refrigerated once reconstructed
- Reconstruct with bacteriostatic water
- 0.5 for a vial of 2mg is what I use - Use insulin syringe and pin in the abs
- Take it on empty stomach

Right, looking forward to see the results.
Next pin is in 3 days.
Back later.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Interested in this, got some TB arriving today.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

BPC 157 is good for soft tissue damage such as tendon and ligaments, have you thought about adding that with TB500.


----------



## robinodd (Jan 9, 2015)

Ivan85 said:


> BPC 157 is good for soft tissue damage such as tendon and ligaments, have you thought about adding that with TB500.


 Hi there, I am already taking GH plus TB500 on top of it, this should be sufficient to heal any damaged tendon.

I have done my second pin of TB500 last Sunday the 22/01. So far there hasn't been any improvement.

Next pin (week 2) will be tomorrow.


----------



## robinodd (Jan 9, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> Interested in this, got some TB arriving today.


 Hi DubSelecta,

have you started your TB500. I am in my 6th week and things have improved slightly but not as much as I expected. The pain is still there on and off.

How are you finding it?


----------



## robinodd (Jan 9, 2015)

Ivan85 said:


> BPC 157 is good for soft tissue damage such as tendon and ligaments, have you thought about adding that with TB500.


 Hi Ivan,

I have just bought BCP157, do you have experience with it. I am going to give it a go since the TB500 hasn't fully repaired the damaged tendon.

My feeling is that I have underdosed. I usually go with what the protocol says but I weight 98kg and am 1.92cm tall, so in some instances I believe general doses recommended online aren't sufficient.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Robin,

TB500 is more for Muscle repair whereas BPC 157 you will find is more suited for soft tissue ie Tendon Damage / Ligaments

i used TB500 / BPC157 for a rotator cuff injury which was soft tissue damage i could even lift my arm to the side and was really painful, within 3 weeks of using these Peptides i was lifting small weights side raises and front raises i had a MRI scan before start taken these peptides and was due another onc 5 weeks later and was advised to not lift any heavy objects and to rest and try and do simple motions to repair. i was also told that i wouldn't be able to train for a good 3 months plus.

When returning to my MRI i told them i was i back in the gym and using small weights and he was worried i may have done more damage, after the MRI scan he was amazed at how fast it has repaired all full motion was back with no pains at all


----------



## robinodd (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Ivan,

Sounds great, how is your shoulder now?

So, I have started last Sunday the BPC157, I am on day 5 and I can definitely feel the relief, pain is considerably down. To give a percentage I feel the elbow is 85% healed. I'll finish off the course. Thought of using it for 1 week but I might extend it to a second week, we'll see how it feels by next Saturday.

Pinning within 3 inches from the affected area.

After, I will move on to the knee.

So far so good.


----------



## robinodd (Jan 9, 2015)

btw thanks for the advice about BCP157.


----------

